# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Dover Sole

## sbhlvr

on the specials menu tonight at PB Boulangerie in Wellfleet. I'd make the trip today if it wasn't going to be crappy tomorrow.
However, if it really is Dover Sole, it wouldn't be fresh!

----------


## MIke R

I know who sells to them..very well...



and it isnt

but its great fresh grey sole from Georges Bank

knowing who he buys it from..I would order it

----------


## MIke R

the Bone Marrow on toast points sound good as well on tonights menu...

they do wonderful things with fresh monkfish too

----------


## Rosemary

Bone marrow on toast points....Oh boy. Broiled striped bass, lots of lemon and not much more, at the Black Pearl in Newport the other day was great.  Translucent, sweet flakes of sweet white fish were delicious.

----------


## MIke R

6 Wellfleets.....then codfish fish and chips, but the chips were fried in duck fat....at NorthEast Beer Gardens....with a  few Mayflower IPAs...

I was very happy

----------


## Rosemary

The chips...  Headed your way, en route to have bottom painted in Camden, soon.  Will wave as we pass, and stop on the return trip.

----------


## MIke R

looking forward to it... be safe....no lack of wind these days so you should make good time

----------


## andynap

Gee a low fat calorie dinner. Good for you.  :Devilish:

----------


## amyb

Discovered marrow and bones this last trip to California-wow!  I sure took to that in a nano second.

----------


## andynap

> Discovered marrow and bones this last trip to California-wow!  I sure took to that in a nano second.



You never had Osso Bucco?

----------


## MIke R

I had  plain oatmeal for breakfast and a Lean Cuisine and yogurt  lunch....I had wiggle room

----------


## andynap

Rationalization

----------


## MIke R

no...mathematics

----------


## andynap

Dream on *mathematics- lol*

----------


## MIke R

I would bet you when I go to sleep tonight I have not exceeded my recommended daily dose of sodium, fat and calories...

mathematics....if you go light and easy all day..you can cheat a little at night....its  called averaging...

----------


## andynap

Averaging is for the stock market not cholesterol

----------


## MIke R

ok so tomorrow I will have tofu.....LOL

oh wait...sbhlvr and Dave are coming for dinner

scratch that,...

egg whites for breakfast and lean cuisine lunch...

----------


## katva

> Discovered marrow and bones this last trip to California-wow!  I sure took to that in a nano second.



Happened to me too, Amy!  Sigh....... :Star:

----------


## rivertrash

> the Bone Marrow on toast points sound good as well on tonights menu...
> 
> they do wonderful things with fresh monkfish too



Mike, how do you cook monkfish?  I had some at Le Bernardin years ago and it was delicious, but it looks so awful I wouldn't know where to start.

----------


## MIke R

it does look awful but it has been in high demand in Europe for a very long time...the tail meat is what you eat and any good recipe which involves any good white meat fish ( cod haddock halibut etc  ) will work for monkfish...lemon/butter/wine works very well with it...poaching works well too

----------


## andynap

> Andy, how do you cook monkfish? I had some at Le Bernardin years ago and it was delicious, but it looks so awful I wouldn't know where to start.



\

Baked at 400. Put in an oiled baking dish. Couple pats of butter on top and a splash of dry sherry. Test at 7 minutes for doneness

----------


## amyb

Andy, I was referring to the roasted bones with marrow-and chunks of great bread. And wine.  Heavenly.

----------


## andynap

I know but Osso Bucco has roasted bones with marrow

----------


## amyb

Usually, just the one bone. A platter of 5 or 6 marrow bones is a whole different meal.

----------


## andynap

Well the main attraction meal is usually the meat that is attached.

----------


## amyb

I opted for less meat, more marrow.

----------


## BBT

I have had as Amy describes large bones sliced in half no meat just marrow

----------


## sbhlvr

mike, where is the Northeast Beer Garden?

----------


## MIke R

right before Bubula's on Commercial St..directly across the street from the Aqua Bar and the food court ( which used to be the Aquarium complex..


my new favorite watering hole...

really exotic beers on tap....some at 10% alcohol....

----------


## sbhlvr

oh good. I think since it's going to be crappy on Friday we'll be heading up with S&J (probably along with the rest of the outer Cape). Jim and Dave can hang there if they wish while Shirley and I meander along. I wonder if they have Heady Topper?

----------


## MIke R

tell him to go fishing with me....my trips are at 830 and again at 130

----------

